
Early predictions by FiveThirtyEight and PEC are both way off - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20161026-election-forecasting-puzzle-solution/
======
blacksqr
Shorter: projections of the distant future are less accurate than for the near
future. Also, dog bites man.

